# LINUX Sicherungen mit rsync zum 2. Server



## annalena49 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

habe kürzlich einen Serverausfall gehabt, mir nicht viel bei gedacht, da ja ein tägliches Backup durchgeführt wird.
Einigermaßen erstaunt war ich, als das Recovery dann immerhin rund 15 Stunden gedauert hat. Enthalten sind hier zwei Büchershops die in einem Images-Verzeichnis bereits 230.000 Bilder halten und alles zusammen etwa 20GB belegt. Nur ist 15 Stunden Ausfallzeit einfach deutlich zu lange. 

Nun überlege ich einen 2.Server parallel mit den gleichen Inhalten zu betreiben. Damit der gleiche Datenstand aktuell bleibt, müßten dann per rsync 1x wöchentlich (oder täglich) incrementell die Daten von Server 1 nach Server 2 übertragen werden.
Die Domains liegen bei einem Domain-Hoster und werden im Störungsfalle statt auf Server 1 dann auf Server 2 geleitet. Diese Domain-Umstellung ist in 15 Minuten erledigt und die Seiten dann wieder erreichbar.
Wenn nun das Recovery auf dem defekten Server einen Tag in Anspruch nimmt, macht das nichts mehr. 

Ein Recovery hatte ich bisher nie durchführen müssen. Dauert es deshalb so lange weil in einigen Verzeichnissen viele Tausend Dateien liegen? oder ist das allgemein bei 20GB so? 
Mein FileZilla jedenfalls schmiert bei Operationen in diesen Bild-Ordnern nahezu  regelmäßig nach wenigen Minuten ab, woanders nie. 

Einen Spiegel-Server möchte ich nicht verwenden (keine Ahnung ob der Hoster so etwas überhaupt anbietet) denn wenn durch einen Fehler das System zerschossen wird ist das in Sekundenbruchteilen auf dem Spiegelserver auch zerstört. 

Frage 1: Liege ich mit meinen Überlegungen mit einem 2. Server parallel richtig?

Frage 2: kann ich die Sicherungen mit rsync durchführen und auf was müßte ich da achten (wenig Shell-Erfahrung)

Frage 3: gäbe es noch eine andere Lösung die Seiten möglichst schnell wieder am Netz verfügbar zu machen?

Danke für Unterstützung
mfg
Annalena


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Juli 2009)

Prinzipiell gibt es dabei nicht viel zu beachten. Du müsstest halt den rsync-daemon auf dem ersten Server starten und entsprechend den zweiten Server in die /etc/hosts.allow aufnehmen. Weiterhin die man-page von rsync lesen und auf dem zweiten Server einen entsprechenden Cronjob anlegen der die Daten dann syncronisiert.

z.B.


```
# rsync -avz root@server1/fu /fu/bar
```


----------

